# unemployment province by province - between 10% & 35%



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*unemployment by region*

http://realidadeconomica.es/mapa-del-paro-por-provincias-tasas-entre-el-10-y-el-35/


> *Mapa del paro por provincias. Tasas entre el 10% y el 35%.*
> 
> Published by Epi in Sin categoría on octubre 29th, 2011
> 
> Ayer salieron a la luz los datos del paro del tercer trimestre y como todos pudimos comprobar fueron malísimos. Sin entrar en análisis de por que hemos llegado a esta situación puesto que hay tantas opiniones diferentes como personas a las que se haga esta pregunta, nosotros hemos querido profundizar un poco mas en la gráfica y hacer un mapa de la tasa de desempleo en España pero separado por provincias en lugar de comunidades autónomas. Dentro del desastre hay provincias que tienen una tasa similar a la europea ( sobre el 10% ) y otras que alcanzan el triste récord del 35%.



google translation (haven't had coffee yet! _Came to light yesterday the unemployment data for the third quarter and as all we saw were very bad. Without going into the analysis that we have come to this situation since there are so many different opinions as people you are asking this question, we have wanted to delve a little more on the chart and map of the unemployment rate in Spain but separate provinces rather than regions. Within the disaster in some provinces that have a similar rate to the European (over 10%) and others that reach the sad record of 35%._


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, that certainly spells it out, doesn't it?

This is the real situation in Spain today. It should be posted on every thread that states "I've decided to come to Spain 'cos I'm fed up with the situation in the UK. I don't mind what work I do" The truth is there's not enough for the Spanish, nor for the immigrants that are already here.

It's a pretty good illustration of the north south divide too, with a couple of exceptions.

Thanks for posting this xabiachica.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

And before anyone says it is bad everywhere from 'El Mundo today':

_"Casi uno de cada tres parados de la zona euro es español y, dentro de nuestras fronteras, la mitad de los menores de 25 años está desempleado."_

_"Almost one in three * unemployed in the the Euro zone is spanish and, within Spain half of the young less than 25 are unemployed"_

* Spaniards represent one seventh of the Euro population.

but surprisingly Spain leads another Euro league table. An article in El Mundo offers that prostitution is doing well. Maybe that's what they mean when they say 'I don't mind what I do' Pesky


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> And before anyone says it is bad everywhere from 'El Mundo today':
> 
> _"Casi uno de cada tres parados de la zona euro es español y, dentro de nuestras fronteras, la mitad de los menores de 25 años está desempleado."_
> 
> ...


Naughty Nigel!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Prostitution, smuggling and drug-running - there is always work if you get on your bike and look for it.

Sadly due to the austerity measures, they are cutting back on the Taller schemes which bring unemployed kids from the big cities down here to work on community projects. We live next door to a historic monument which until now had its gardens maintained under one of these projects. 

I guess the work will go to someone local instead. But there were many benefits for these kids as well as the meagre amount of money they got - a change of scene, work experience, being part of a team, being appreciated by the locals - all good for their self-esteem. We got quite friendly with some of them and I dread to think how they will end up.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, that certainly spells it out, doesn't it?
> 
> This is the real situation in Spain today. It should be posted on every thread that states "I've decided to come to Spain 'cos I'm fed up with the situation in the UK. I don't mind what work I do" The truth is there's not enough for the Spanish, nor for the immigrants that are already here.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks.
And even within the regions there are quite significant variations.
The whole idea of 'free mobility of labour' is a concept that needs urgent reexamining, imo.
Not that there ever was free movement of labour world-wide: most countries involve quotas and restrictions of some kind. Within the EU only the ROI and the UK allowed free entry to the 2004 intake of post-Socialist states and the UK has now imposed quotas on migrants from Bulgaria and Romania, I believe.
I've said it before and I'll say it again: if there's a job available in Spain, it should go the best qualified Spaniard.
The same for the UK. British jobs for British workers, as Gordon Brown said but didn't do anything to promote. It's interesting to note that second and third generation children of Caribbean and Asian immigrants to the UK now identify as 100% British (which is what they are and we should be proud of that) and are hostile to EU immigration which they rightly see as taking jobs and lowering wages.
Mobility of labour and 'internationalism' (whatever that is) are fine for the professional, the well-educated and the highly paid.
It has been a disaster for the unskilled working people of Europe and is leading to the rise of the far right, a phenomenum which is being given far too little attention. 
Never mind the anti-capitalist protestors who know what they are against but can't articulate a feasible and convincing alternative. It's the likes of the True Finns, the BNP and the EDL, the wilder fringes of UKIP even, the National Front in France, the Northern League in Italy and many other similar nationalist parties, some of which as in Holland, Finland and Austria hold the balance of power in governments,that pose a real and immediate threat. Watch Greece.... It's not just the left that's rioting on the streets of Athens.
These people aren't vague and woolly. They know just what they want and if given the chance will be ruthless in pursuing their aims whilst the far left debate how many bankers dance on the head of the capitalist pin...
There are disturbing parallels with the 1930s in today's Europe and our so-called leaders are fiddling while Greece - nand later probably Rome- burns.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, thanks.
> And even within the regions there are quite significant variations.
> The whole idea of 'free mobility of labour' is a concept that needs urgent reexamining, imo.
> Not that there ever was free movement of labour world-wide: most countries involve quotas and restrictions of some kind. Within the EU only the ROI and the UK allowed free entry to the 2004 intake of post-Socialist states and the UK has now imposed quotas on migrants from Bulgaria and Romania, I believe.


And Spain, at least there are restrictions on Romanians


> *Free movement of workers*
> 
> *EU authorises Spain to limit entry of Romanians*
> 
> ...


From
Social


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with much of what you say Mary, but I think what is often misunderstood is that very limited progress has been made to allow the free movement of professionals within Europe.
It is easy, as you point out, for unskilled workers. But pretty well every country has its own protectionist policies otherwise.
I recall a really absurd case a few years ago where a colleague, who as a chartered building surveyor designs and supervises alterations to buildings all day long, did the same for a barn he had bought in France. He then had to pay a French architect to copy his drawings and submit them to get consent for the work.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

rifleman said:


> I agree with much of what you say Mary, but I think what is often misunderstood is that very limited progress has been made to allow the free movement of professionals within Europe.
> It is easy, as you point out, for unskilled workers. But pretty well every country has its own protectionist policies otherwise.
> I recall a really absurd case a few years ago where a colleague, who as a chartered building surveyor designs and supervises alterations to buildings all day long, did the same for a barn he had bought in France. He then had to pay a French architect to copy his drawings and submit them to get consent for the work.


Yes, you're right. It's an issue relating to standardisation of qualifications, lack of which impedes professional practice throughout the EU.
I wonder why this hasn't been tackled before?
Could it be because professional associations want to restrict access to their own nationals?
If so, it's a good example of a trades union restrictive practice and professional associations such as the Law Society, the BMA etc. in the UK are trades unions.
We had this problem with a UK- qualified Chartered Surveyor and a UK architect here in Spain a few months back.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

It may be that in some cases, but not RICS. We have thousands of members in/from other European states.
No, the main issue is that we regulate lightly in the UK. For the most part we do not demand that to do x a person must have qualification y. Here, you don't have to have any qualifications to design a building. Instead we have regulations that the building must comply with. Who designs it is irrelevant. In most of Europe a lot of tasks are restricted to people with some local qualification.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

rifleman said:


> It may be that in some cases, but not RICS. We have thousands of members in/from other European states.
> No, the main issue is that we regulate lightly in the UK. For the most part we do not demand that to do x a person must have qualification y. Here, you don't have to have any qualifications to design a building. Instead we have regulations that the building must comply with. Who designs it is irrelevant. In most of Europe a lot of tasks are restricted to people with some local qualification.


Oh dear...we were told a FRICS wouldn't be recognised here.
We got a Spanish architect to inspect a partly-finished building we owned because of that misinformation.
Luckily he didn't charge as we are a charity.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Not recognised by whom?

You see I think that is indicative of the problem. There are lots of chartered surveyors in Spain.
http://www.charteredsurveyorsinspain.com/
If you want a survey then usually the only recognition required is your recognition. It is you who needs the report and advice and you who will want to sue if you get negligent advice.


----------

